# Map/Nav not working in Canada (US car)



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Road tripped to Victoria BC from Portland and arrived today.... map still shows us in the US!?!!

Ideas?


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

After about an hour it fixed itself


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

rareohs said:


> Road tripped to Victoria BC from Portland and arrived today.... map still shows us in the US!?!!
> 
> Ideas?


Yes.....don't drive to Canada!....LOL. Next time (if it ever happens again) try a reboot and see if that fixes it. Like any other computer it's the first thing to try.


----------

